

Free copies of Intermediate Python - c4obi

Intermediate Python is free on leanpub: For just tonight my first ebook on leanpub is free. If you do download it, endeavour to please leave some feedback. Link is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;intermediatepython
======
ortys
Some feedback - I had a quick skim through the pdf version of the book. I
don't know to what extent the generation of the pdf is in your hands.

Page 12: 'function definitioin'. Page 19: Opportunity for introducing 'with'
statement. Page 28: 'Python doesnâ€TMt', amusingly in a paragraph discussing
character encoding. Page 31: Broken table. Page 38: 'frame â€”'. Page 52: 'Hey
I dont see' \- opportunity for escaped apostrophe.

~~~
c4obi
Cheers for pointing those out

------
ericmo
Is is over?

Suggestion: put a link to your book - as long as there's a free readable
version to read online - on [http://hackershelf.com](http://hackershelf.com).

~~~
gauravgupta
And also on - [http://hackr.io](http://hackr.io)

------
geoffbrown
Worked for me. Thank you! I'll post some feedback, after I read it of course.
:)

------
brudgers
Described at 40% complete and the transaction would not complete at $0.00 on
Leanpub.

~~~
DrScump
It's not an intuitive interface, but it works -- use the slider to slide the
price downward to zero. It's a variable-pricing model with varying payout to
the author.

(I'm not criticizing the _pricing model_ , I'm just saying the free-purchase
method wasn't obvious to me, either, at first.)

I bet you'd get more ultimate conversions if you stated that full-price
purchasers would be granted the full book upon completion (and
correction/minor update versions as well).

------
syntaxzero
Thank You! I'll leave feedback once I finish!

